# Best clay bar on the Market at the moment



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am looking for a good clay to use, I have been eyeing up the Swissvax rubber but before I part with my cash I just wanted to know what the crew have to say .


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont realy see there being a "Best clay bar" but more a case of what we all think is the best and lets be fair there are dozens of products that different people are very happy to use and produce results they like.

Personaly I rate Bilt-Hamber Autoclay simply because I find it very effective and you only need tap water as lube which makes it very cost effective.

Good luck with what ever you choose :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes the BH soft is nice to use and only water as lube is good. 
I like sonus fine, Dodo SN and GG, CYC's own fine and ultra fine, the megs one is also good and easy to use if a little more money that others.

Basically there's no real "best" just one that suits your needs and job in hand :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Bilt Hamber for the win 200g bar and you only need water as lube.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i

bilt hamber, you get a 200g bar, cheaper and more for the money, plus only water as lube.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Soft for me with water as lubbe direct from the hose.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bilt Hamber again! Just trying to work out when to use normal and when to use soft!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bilt Hamber for the win! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess the other question you need to ask is whether you want a "mild" or "aggressive" clay bar.... 

Obviously both have advantages and also disadvantages.... 

The aggressive will be good at removing all the contaminants quickly but the trade off you will have to make is that you will probably have to machine polish afterwards.

Whereas a mild clay will not marr the paintwork as much. 

I noticed that you say about using water only as the lube and I assume this is compared to a dedicated clay bar lube but I always find that using water with a drop of my favorite shampoo in it gives me the wetness and lubrication that I need without spending money on expensive clay bar lubes. 

HTH

John


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Not a good idea to use an aggressive clay block, even if you have heavy contamination
Smarter, faster and easier to use decontamination washes first and from there go to a fine clay


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I guess the other question you need to ask is whether you want a "mild" or "aggressive" clay bar....
> 
> Obviously both have advantages and also disadvantages....
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I do, I used to find after buying a dedicated lube, I would almost be holding back using too much as its quite expensive especially id you are using as much as you probably should be, so a sprayer filled with water and maybe a cap (not even that to be honest) of shampoo and I can spray till my hearts content knowing I'm using probably more lube than needed but its costing me almost nothing, its better to use too much than not enough thats for sure.

I know cost shouldn't come into this kind of thing but its only natural when a bottle of lube costs nearly £10 that you might not be happy to be spraying it almost constantly as you could easily use more than half a bottle, well if you get as trigger happy as I do anyway:wave:


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

All shampoos can give lubrication but they must be gently with the clay too. Manufacturers can´t guarantee that because they don´t know what kind of shampoo are we going to use. Then, they make their own lubricants. But finally don´t forget that all is business too.

Xabby


----------

